# Mosquito lagoon



## Master_Baiter

you just looking to sit out and use cut bait or "sight" fish?


----------



## Dillusion

> I just finished building an 18' homemade skiff which got registered today.  My father is coming down for the month of October and we would like to try poling the mosquito lagoon for redfish . Neither of us.have ever fished there and we are looking for tips including launching areas, areas to fish, baits etc so the trip is not wasted.  Any help is greatly appreciated and any "special spots" will remain confidential


The lagoon is always a tough fishery, it's even tougher now with the algae bloom. I would get a top spot map, everyone just fishes those same spots.

Or, look on the homepage of Microskiff.com and go to hit spots or whatever and check out ll those GPS coordinates.


----------



## el9surf

I have been avoiding all of the " top spots" and been doing pretty good.


----------



## AfterHours2

The fish move so frequently. I've been lucky enough to have fished this area since I was a kid and still have no major gameplan every time I hit the water. Best bet is to go on the hunt, sight fish for the first few hours in the shallows. Then transfer to soaking bait in deeper water. Or if all else fails, grab some crabs and hit up Haulover. Good luck...


----------



## mastro0917

Where is the best place for me to launch if i am coming north from port st lucie?


----------



## phishphood

Haulover Canal ramp for the mid to south end of the goon or Riverbreeze Park for the north end. Reverbreeze gets the vote for vehicle safety as well.


----------



## Guest

> I just finished building an 18' homemade skiff which got registered today.  My father is coming down for the month of October and we would like to try poling the mosquito lagoon for redfish . Neither of us.have ever fished there and we are looking for tips including launching areas, areas to fish, baits etc so the trip is not wasted.  Any help is greatly appreciated and any "special spots" will remain confidential
> 
> 
> 
> The lagoon is always a tough fishery, it's even tougher now with the algae bloom. I would get a top spot map, everyone just fishes those same spots.
> 
> Or, look on the homepage of Microskiff.com and go to hit spots or whatever and check out ll those GPS coordinates.
Click to expand...


MattyV, maybe that's why you have yet to tangle with the Big Girls like these Young Ladies have.  












I would stay in the Indian River Lagoon between the Nasa Causeway Bridge(405) north to Scottsmore for most of that month.


----------



## Dillusion

> I just finished building an 18' homemade skiff which got registered today.  My father is coming down for the month of October and we would like to try poling the mosquito lagoon for redfish . Neither of us.have ever fished there and we are looking for tips including launching areas, areas to fish, baits etc so the trip is not wasted.  Any help is greatly appreciated and any "special spots" will remain confidential
> 
> 
> 
> The lagoon is always a tough fishery, it's even tougher now with the algae bloom. I would get a top spot map, everyone just fishes those same spots.
> 
> Or, look on the homepage of Microskiff.com and go to hit spots or whatever and check out ll those GPS coordinates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MattyV, maybe that's why you have yet to tangle with the Big Girls like these Young Ladies have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would stay in the Indian River Lagoon between the Nasa Causeway Bridge(405) north to Scottsmore for most of that month.
Click to expand...

I can cheat with live bait and catch those too. I would rather hunt+fish than sit+catch any day 

Besides, those bulls are coming onto the flats now. Fall/winter is upon us. I've seen dozens of bulls already just this week in 12" of water


----------

